

Free transportation for life - olivercameron
https://medium.com/really-big-ideas-we-should-try/32eeaacc207a

======
nakedrobot2
"So, you're going to buy half as many cars and you're going to drive for free
for the rest of your life. The punch line to all this? We could have been
doing it in the '80s or '90s, and we could rush this technology to mass
adoption in the next five years if we wanted."

Musk's talk at Oxford, he mentioned that one of the things enabling the
current generation of electric vehicles is the latest generation of Li-ion
batteries, which have existed only for a few years.

------
idupree
"Oh yeah, EVs have very little moving parts so they will last 2x or 3x as long
as normal cars. Perhaps three or four decades or 500k miles."

Do the batteries last that long? (They're about half the price of the car
currently.) Last I knew, lithium-ion batteries lose capacity over clock-time.
Some types lose capacity less soon than laptop/phone batteries[1], but I
didn't quickly find out how much slower, nor what type of battery Tesla is
using. (Do you have info?) Maybe we can't even know: lithium-ion batteries
were only invented 40 years ago[2], and modern Li-ion chemistry and size much
more recently.

[1] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium_iron_phosphate_battery>

[2] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium-ion_battery#History>

------
mdonahoe
The Super charger stations are not solar powered, right? They have solar
panels that feed back into the grid in an attempt to make then power neutral.

------
Donomini
I hope Tesla comes out with a 25k car. That would be awesome.

